# How I got x.org up and running

## tcs

<UPDATED>

corrected /etc/X11/XF86Config and /etc/X11/xorg.conf, ikshaar mentioned this, thx  :Smile: 

==================================================

<UPDATED>

man, gentoo is too fast for me...  :Wink: 

whole howto is not necessary anymore, you only need to unmerge xfree, emerge xorg, edit your configs and that's it  :Very Happy: 

==================================================

<UPDATED>

I just saw that I missed xorg in portage...

Deleted those overlay and digest things as it is unnecessary now  :Wink: 

==================================================

Ok, first try posting something -hopefully- useful here   :Wink: 

Use at your own risk  :Wink: 

My System:

```

CPU   AMD XP 2500+

MoBo   ASUS-A7N8X

RAM   1 GB

GPU   Radeon 9800 Pro

```

First we have to backup all our data, just in case  :Wink: 

Clean up your system:

Stop the xfree/xfs tasks:

```

   /etc/init.d/xdm stop

   /etc/init.d/xfs stop

```

I don't know if this is necessary, I did that because these are being removed later:

```

   rc-update del xdm

   rc-update del xfs

```

Let's start removing that deprecated xfree thing  :Wink:  (you made a backup of your data!!!)

```

   emerge -C xfree

```

Don't know if this is necessary, just thought that there are several things changed  :Wink: 

```

   env-update

```

Go for x.org:

```

   emerge xorg-x11 -pv

```

Like what you are seeing? Ok, go on:

```

   emerge xorg-x11 -f (you can leave that step, I've got a very bad connection :/ )

   emerge xorg-x11

```

Have a coffee, this took ~55 minutes on my system

After that I did a

```

   env-update

```

followed by

```

   etc-update

```

This reorganized a lot of configs on my system, after that I just had to edit a few files:

copied /etc/X11/XF86Config to /etc/X11/xorg.conf

edited FontPaths in this configuration

edited directories in /etc/fonts/fonts.conf

Then gave it a try:

```

   /etc/init.d/xfs start

```

Watching the service with fingers crossed scanning his font directories...  :Wink: 

All done without any trouble!

Ok, we're save to do

```

   rc-update add xfs default

```

Next I had to switch to xorg-x11 libGL:

```

   opengl-update xorg-x11

```

Ready to go for

```

   /etc/init.d/xdm start

```

Was without any problems bringing up my gdm, logged in and enjoyed my new environment  :Smile: 

Last thing to do:

```

   rc-update add xdm default

```

Additional things:

When updating ati-drivers portage wants xfree, I just injected it by typing

```

   emerge --inject x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5

```

that gave me an error:

```

   !!! BAD COUNTER in 'x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5'

```

but also said

```

   >>> Injected x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5.

```

To be sure I tried

```

   emerge ati-drivers -pv

```

which gave me

```

   These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

   Calculating dependencies ...done!

   [ebuild  N    ] media-video/ati-drivers-3.2.8-r1  +gnome -kde -qt  4,262 kB

 

   Total size of downloads: 4,262 kB

```

So the error seems to be not critical  :Wink: 

First I was a bit afraid of removing that xfree-monster and replacing it with x.org... had horrible ideas about being there without anything running, broken libs etc.

Nothing of these nightmares happened, it works perfect and now I will start studying the differences between those systems  :Smile: 

Hope there is anyone who could get some information out of that messy english...  :Wink: 

Cheers

tcs

Threads that got me started:

XOrg-X11 ebuilds

experiences with xorg-x11-6.7.0Last edited by tcs on Fri Apr 09, 2004 9:27 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Bastux

Good How-to!!!

Thanks!

Is it working with nvidia driver?

----------

## Bastux

auto-response, I found the answer in your links ...

Sorry   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## g1um

This is a very good howto! thx   :Very Happy: 

----------

## tcs

Thanks for feedback   :Very Happy: 

And.... *whooooops*

```

horus tcs # la /usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/

total 64

drwxr-xr-x    3 root     root         4096 Apr  7 20:31 .

drwxr-xr-x    9 root     root         4096 Apr  7 22:40 ..

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          712 Apr  7 20:31 ChangeLog

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 Apr  7 11:17 files

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          239 Apr  7 20:29 Manifest

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          232 Apr  7 10:56 metadata.xml

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        36967 Apr  7 20:31 xorg-x11-6.7.0.ebuild

```

Seems as if I missed something while planning backup & installation   :Shocked: 

So you can cut 90% of posting on top I think  :Wink: 

Cheers

tcs

[EDIT]

-was less than 90%, should be ok now   :Smile: 

[/EDIT]Last edited by tcs on Thu Apr 08, 2004 1:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hachre

Great Howto!!

Say bye to XFree, say hello to XOrg  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gudentach12

hi,

i dont know that much about the whole Xfree thing....., but what about DRI ?

Because right now i am still having some problems, getting Dri to work with the new kernel (2.6.5-rc1-mm).

anyway, cool howto, i will try it as soon as i get home....

thanks for help, gudentach12

----------

## tcs

 *gudentach12 wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> i dont know that much about the whole Xfree thing....., but what about DRI ?
> 
> Because right now i am still having some problems, getting Dri to work with the new kernel (2.6.5-rc1-mm).
> ...

 

Hi,

DRI works fine on my system, same behaviour as before with xfree.

What hardware are you using? Perhaps there are answers to your problems already in this forum, DRI is a well known problem configuring linux  :Wink: 

Cheers

tcs

----------

## MooktaKiNG

Also if anyone wants to backup ther xfree compilation, just incase  :Wink: 

do this:

```
quickpkg xfree
```

That will make a binary package of the xfree (WITHOUT recompiling it).

Then you can just:

```
emerge --usepkgonly xfree
```

----------

## Pseud

I'm sorry if this is the gazillionth time this question is being asked, but I just want to be sure:

Will __anything at all, (even some small doesn't-matter-much-really thing)__ that used to work with XFree (I think mine's version 4.3) not work with XOrg?

----------

## hachre

As of now XOrg is a Fork of XFree from December with some patches till then...

It will be the next generation X11 System by freedesktop.org.

Anything that ran with XFree should run with XOrg too at the moment.

----------

## patroclo7

I have a radeon mobility IGP 320 (U1). With xfree, I had dri functioning only patching a xfree 4.3.99.16... I read  that many xfree long-term patches have been included in xorg. Does someone know if mine has been included too? As an alternative, do you know if there is a corresponding patch for xorg?

I'd like to switch, but enabling dri in xfree was such a nightmare that I do not want to risk to go back  :Smile: 

----------

## hachre

I don't have any clue about that... sorry ;/ you can try browsing freedesktop.org or x.org about that :/

----------

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

Does anybody else see the really ugly checkerboard background before your standard wallpaper/kdm starts?

i looked in the patch to fix it for xfree, and the change is already there(defaultserverargs="-br"), so i don't know how to get rid of it

----------

## hachre

I have the same awful checkerboard ;/ I think its b0rked..

----------

## gudentach12

@tcs:

i have a ati radeon 8500 on amd athlon 1400, 1gig ram....

i know that there are a lot of posts of people having problems gettings dri to work.... so have i.

i followed some tutorials in the forums but none of them solved my problem until now....

maybe i will try with xorg....

(sorry for bad english) :Smile: 

gudentach12

----------

## MighMoS

"What additional functionality does this new server from afar bring to us humble users?" asked the questioning pengiun

----------

## irf2003

tcs, there is no longer a need to inject x11-base/xfree,

just emerge sync or emerge-webrsync if you last did so

on or before 04/08/2004

just to confirm the above

```

bash-2.05b# emerge -ep world | grep x11

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/opengl-update-1.6

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-184

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.1-r1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/openmotif-2.1.30-r5

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/pango-1.4.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.4.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r11

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/xmms-themes-0.0.3

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.4.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xchm-0.9

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/startup-notification-0.6

```

hth

----------

## Red Sparrow

I can't seem to figure this out.  When I do an "emerge -pv xorg-x11" (after clearing xfree off of the system), it wants to install xfree again along with xorg-x11.  If I inject xfree, I then get (in part):

```

[blocks B     ] x11-base/xfree ("virtual/xft" from pkg x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0)

[blocks B     ] x11-base/xfree ("virtual/x11" from pkg x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0)

```

Anyone got any ideas about how to  fix this?  And could this be related in any way to the fact that I manually added "~ppc" to the keywords section in the ebuild?

Thanks,

(- Steve -)

----------

## credmp

The Block means that the package (xorg-x11) can not be installed with XFree and that you have to remove it first.... it does not mean that it will install XFree.

----------

## Crispy Beef

I thought I'd share my experiences with installing XOrg after following this HOWTO.  I'm on AMD64 here and heard that everything should work ok.

Just did:

```
emerge -C xfree

emerge xorg-x11

emerge corefonts

cp /etc/X11/XF86Config /etc/xorg.conf
```

Then just added a couple of lines to initialise the corefonts.  Killed the current X session and everything worked perfectly.   :Very Happy: 

XOrg does seem quite a bit faster to load as others seems to have reported, and I don't know if it's just me but the rendering of fonts seems to be a bit better too, all in all, well worth the effort.

----------

## infirit

For the people having installed x cursor themes, Gold or Blue for example. You should either copy the themes into /usr/share/cursors/xorg-x11/ or make symlinks to them from /usr/share/cursors/xfree/. 

I did not have any problems with gtk themes.

----------

## Red Sparrow

This is what I get if I type "emerge -pv xorg-x11" without xfree installed or injected:

```

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0  -(3dfx) -cjk -debug -doc -hardened -ipv6 +nls +pam -pie -sdk -static  70,283 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5  -(3dfx) -(3dnow) -bindist -cjk -debug -doc -ipv6 -(mmx) +nls +pam -sdk -(sse) -static -truetype -xml2  20,288 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r2   0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/utempter-0.5.3.2-r1   0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-184  -truetype  0 kB

```

(- Steve -)

----------

## tcs

 *Jigglypuff wrote:*   

> This is what I get if I type "emerge -pv xorg-x11" without xfree installed or injected:
> 
> ```
> 
> [ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0  -(3dfx) -cjk -debug -doc -hardened -ipv6 +nls +pam -pie -sdk -static  70,283 kB
> ...

 

Please could anyone confirm, but I suppose you should check your USE Variable in /etc/make.conf.

Cheers

tcs

----------

## soulfire

 *Jigglypuff wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> [ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0  -(3dfx) -cjk -debug -doc -hardened -ipv6 +nls +pam -pie -sdk -static  70,283 kB
> ...

 

the same for me  :Sad: 

----------

## squallbsr

Anybody using Japanese fonts?  Anybody know if changing to xorg will mess up the fonts and font rendering stuff for hiragana and such...

----------

## wzzrd

FSCK! 

I installed xorg's x11 just a few minutes ago, and forgot to remove xdm from runlevel default. Now I am presented with a gdm login screen (which is nice) and every time I press a key, the screen resizes (which sucks). And to make things worse, I haven't got ssh running  :Sad: 

----------

## primat

I have the same problem as metioned above! I get xfree as a dependency of xorg-x11!

Has anyone got a solution for this?

Sebo

----------

## Mustard007

Me too...xfree as dependency....I have emerged xorg but it not seem to use xorg.conf. If i haven't XF86Config in /etc/X11 but xorg.conf, he doesn't work and he complain about the config file...So i absolutetly need XF86Config fot startx to work.

If i do a X -version :

----------------------------

XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1

Release Date: 15 August 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.5 i686 [ELF]

Build Date: 09 April 2004

        Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

-----------------------------

Is not supposed to be the 6.7 version ?? It like that the xfree dependency erase xorg.

Thanks !!

****** UPDATE *******

Now it's OK, just reemerge again xorg.

Yes ..if you have no xfree installed, xfree is a dependency.Last edited by Mustard007 on Fri Apr 09, 2004 8:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dagonarth

I've got this error:

```
(==) RandR enabled

Symbol __glPointParameteriv_size from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Symbol glPointParameteriv from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Symbol glBlendFuncSeparate from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Symbol glBlendFuncSeparate from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Required symbol glPointParameterfARB from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Symbol glPointParameterfARB from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Required symbol glPointParameterfvARB from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Symbol glPointParameterfvARB from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Symbol glPointParameteri from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Symbol glPointParameteri from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Symbol glPointParameteriv from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Required symbol glWindowPos3fARB from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Symbol glWindowPos3fARB from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Symbol glFogCoordfv from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Symbol glFogCoordfv from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Symbol glFogCoorddv from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Symbol glFogCoorddv from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Symbol glSecondaryColor3bv from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Symbol glSecondaryColor3bv from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Symbol glSecondaryColor3sv from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Symbol glSecondaryColor3sv from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Symbol glSecondaryColor3iv from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Symbol glSecondaryColor3iv from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Symbol glSecondaryColor3ubv from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Symbol glSecondaryColor3ubv from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Symbol glSecondaryColor3usv from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Symbol glSecondaryColor3usv from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Symbol glSecondaryColor3uiv from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Symbol glSecondaryColor3uiv from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Symbol glSecondaryColor3fv from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Symbol glSecondaryColor3fv from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Symbol glSecondaryColor3dv from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Symbol glSecondaryColor3dv from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Required symbol glActiveStencilFaceEXT from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Symbol glActiveStencilFaceEXT from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Required symbol __glPointParameterfvARB_size from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glPointParameterfvARB_size from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Required symbol glPointParameterfvARB from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Symbol glPointParameterfvARB from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Required symbol glPointParameterfARB from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Symbol glPointParameterfARB from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Required symbol glWindowPos3fARB from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Symbol glWindowPos3fARB from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Required symbol glActiveStencilFaceEXT from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Symbol glActiveStencilFaceEXT from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Symbol glSecondaryColorPointer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Symbol glFogCoordPointer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Required symbol __glPointParameterfvARB_size from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glPointParameterfvARB_size from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Required symbol __glPointParameterfvARB_size from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glPointParameterfvARB_size from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!
```

Help ?  :Wink: 

Edit:

I turn opengl-update to xfree and it's working now fine - but I don't know if it really xorg-x11. I've checked xorg dependency - it installed xfree 4.3.0 and then xorg-x11. I have now both i /var/db tree. Same with /usr/lib/opengl - there I have ati, xfree and xorg-x11 folders. In ati folder extensions and nclude are symlinks to xorg's one.Last edited by dagonarth on Fri Apr 09, 2004 4:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## irf2003

i don't understand what you guys are talking about, what

do you mean by xfree as a dependency??

have you emerge sync or emerge-webrsync

i thought this problem is behind us

could you please elaborate??

hth

----------

## Red Sparrow

I did an "emerge sync" yesterday night because the ebuilds weren't in my tree.  Afterwards, if I type "emerge -C xfree" and then "emerge -pv xorg-x11", I get this:

```
[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0  -(3dfx) -cjk -debug -doc -hardened -ipv6 +nls +pam -pie -sdk -static  70,283 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5  -(3dfx) -(3dnow) -bindist -cjk -debug -doc -ipv6 -(mmx) +nls +pam -sdk -(sse) -static -truetype -xml2  20,288 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r2   0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/utempter-0.5.3.2-r1   0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-184  -truetype  0 kB
```

If I then inject or re-install xfree-4.3.0-r5, I get this:

```
[blocks B     ] x11-base/xfree ("virtual/xft" from pkg x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0)

[blocks B     ] x11-base/xfree ("virtual/x11" from pkg x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0)

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0  -(3dfx) -cjk -debug -doc -hardened -ipv6 +nls +pam -pie -sdk -static  70,283 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r2   0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/utempter-0.5.3.2-r1   0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-184  +truetype  0 kB
```

(- Steve -)

----------

## ikshaar

Just read in other thread about xorg-x11 that you can do

```
emerge -O xorg-x11
```

 to have it emerge without xfree dependency.

Then a ***REMOVED***

Doing it myself right now....   :Wink: 

[EDIT] wrong !! the second did not work... i emerge the other dependencies a part

```
emerge =xterm-184 utempter
```

And it works great....   :Razz: 

tcs: just in case some n00b have the problem :

```
copied /etc/XF86Config to /etc/xorg.conf 
```

should be

```
copied /etc/X11/XF86Config to /etc/X11/xorg.conf 
```

----------

## ydleiF

On my home ~x86 system, two nights ago I emerged xorg-x11. I removed xfree just before that.

Now, on my ~x86 system at work, I try to do the same, but xfree is a dependancy.

I am currently trying emerge -O xorg-x11 on the work machine, after unmerging xfree. I'll post my results here.

emerge info from home system (worked):

Portage 2.0.50-r1 (default-x86-1.4, gcc-3.3.3, glibc-2.3.3_pre20040207-r0, 2.6.5)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.5 i686 AMD Athlon(TM) XP 1800+

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.3.10p1

distcc 2.13 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays -pipe -mmmx -msse -m3dnow -mfpmath=sse,387"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER="gcc3"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/bind /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays -pipe -mmmx -msse -m3dnow -mfpmath=sse,387"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs buildpkg ccache notitles sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.mirror.ac.uk/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.ccccom.com"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X aalib alsa apm avi berkdb cdr crypt cups dv encode foomaticdb gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtk2 imlib java jpeg kde ldap libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx motif mozilla mpeg ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png pwdb python qt quicktime readline sdl slang spell sse ssl svga tcltk tcpd tiff truetype x86 xml2 xmms xv zlib"

emerge info from work system (did not work, -O in progress):

Portage 2.0.50-r1 (default-x86-1.4, gcc-3.2.3, glibc-2.3.2-r1, 2.6.5)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.5 i686 Pentium III (Katmai)

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.3.8p1

distcc 2.13 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-mcpu=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -mfpmath=sse,387"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER="gcc3"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/bind /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-mcpu=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -mfpmath=sse,387"

DISTDIR="/var/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs buildpkg ccache notitles sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirrors.tds.net/gentoo http://mirrors.tds.net/gentoo http://gentoo.netnitco.net ftp://gentoo.netnitco.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo/source/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/var/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/var/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X apache2 apm avi berkdb cdr crypt cups encode esd foomaticdb gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtk2 imlib java jpeg kde kerberos ldap libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx motif mozilla mpeg mysql ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sdl slang snmp spell sse ssl svga tcpd tiff truetype x86 xml2 xmms xv zlib"

----------

## georgie

Hi there

I used these instructions and they worked juast fine, even allowing for an (unrelated) crash during emerging

Xinerama works - I had to copy over the mga drivers for my MGA400, which I have to do every time I update XFree (or, from now, x.org  :Smile: 

It's really smooth, feels crisp, fast and the fonts look great. 

Can't get XRandR swithcing in gnome working, but I could only get that working sporadically before.

Thanks, I've been thinking about doing this for a while and your how-to was easy to follow and worked perfectly

George

----------

## Qweasda

Can an Xorg server connect to a remote Xfree client? What about the other way around?

----------

## Red Sparrow

Yes!  Success at last!  I was able to get it by emerging xorg-x11 with the "--nodeps" option and then manually emerging it's other dependencies.  After that, I followed the instructions from the first post in this thread and then I symlinked the libraries and header files as detailed in IWBCMAN's post in this thread.*  Then I had to manually edit my /etc/xorg.conf file because X didn't start up correctly unless my DefaultDepth setting in the Screen setting was set to 16.

(- Steve -)

* This step probably wasn't necessary, but it didn't hurt anything.

----------

## patroclo7

Well, I have not tried, insofar I am waiting for novelties about radeon mobility IGP 320, but the dependency problem with xfree seems easy. You have to keep X away from use flags. Edit /etc/make.conf and put "-X" in the USE line. I hope it helps  :Smile: 

Help me about radeon mobility. Could people reporting successes or unsuccesses report their video card?

----------

## MooktaKiNG

OK its weird.

I installed xorg last night. it was fine.

Today i read this thread and then do "emerge sync" then do "emerge -uUDp world". And see that it wants to install xfree.

Therefore something happened between yesterday and tonight.

So, all those problems up there ^^^ is all related and somehow needs to be solved. I have no idea how to  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

So, someone with a bit more knowledge please go right ahead  :Smile: 

Its not really a problem for me. I just upgraded each programs, except xfree, individually.

----------

## MooktaKiNG

PS: i have a Radeon IGP card on my laptop. It works fine. Framebuffer and bootsplash works fine.

PSS: if anyone got hardware acceleration working with IGP's please let me know!!

----------

## aroben

Here's the deal with the xfree dependency (at least this is how I understand it):

x11-base/xorg-x11 wants to emerge x11-terms/xterm

x11-terms/xterm depends on virtual/x11 (basically, there needs to be some kind of X server installed for xterm to build)

x11-base/xfree is what fulfills this virtual/x11 dependency for most people (other things like x11-base/kdrive would also work)

When you emerge -C xfree, this line is removed from /var/cache/edb/virtuals:

```
virtual/x11 x11-base/xfree
```

So now the virtual/x11 dependency reverts to the default (which happens to be x11-base/xfree).  This is why you see xfree listed when you do emerge -p.  

To get around it, add this line to /var/cache/edb/virtuals:

```
virtual/x11 x11-base/xorg-x11
```

This will make xterm use xorg-x11 as it's dependency instead of xfree.

I think this is a bug in portage, because the xorg-x11 ebuild specifies that it provides a virtual/x11 equivalent, but portage doesn't realize this when calculating xterm's dependencies (even though it will be emerged after xorg-x11).  Does anyone know if this is a legitimate bug?

-Adam

----------

## charlieg

 *aroben wrote:*   

> I think this is a bug in portage, because the xorg-x11 ebuild specifies that it provides a virtual/x11 equivalent, but portage doesn't realize this when calculating xterm's dependencies (even though it will be emerged after xorg-x11).  Does anyone know if this is a legitimate bug?
> 
> -Adam

 

You should post it to bugzilla and find out.

The devs pay much more attention to bugzilla.  :Wink: 

----------

## irf2003

Jigglypuff, don't inject xfree

that's why you getting "[blocks B     ]"

hth

----------

## MooktaKiNG

 *aroben wrote:*   

> Here's the deal with the xfree dependency (at least this is how I understand it):
> 
> x11-base/xorg-x11 wants to emerge x11-terms/xterm
> 
> x11-terms/xterm depends on virtual/x11 (basically, there needs to be some kind of X server installed for xterm to build)
> ...

 

I do have virtual/x11 x11-base/xorg-x11 in virtual. It still wants to install xfree, when i do emerge uUp world

----------

## aroben

 *MooktaKiNG wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I do have virtual/x11 x11-base/xorg-x11 in virtual. It still wants to install xfree, when i do emerge uUp world

 

Try just emerging xorg-x11 first, then doing emerge -Up world

-Adam

----------

## javock

 *credmp wrote:*   

> The Block means that the package (xorg-x11) can not be installed with XFree and that you have to remove it first.... it does not mean that it will install XFree.

 

Hey there, I figure this has been answered before, but today I have a headache and don't want to read anymore... but my enthusiasm hasn't left me  :Laughing: 

So here it goes. From what you said, and I even haven't tried but blindly trust, X11 and xorg block each other... So if I want to test xorg, but dont want to spend the ours of reverting to X11, is there a SAFE way to test xorg and, if anything goes wrong return to my previous config?

Thanks!

----------

## MooktaKiNG

 *aroben wrote:*   

>  *MooktaKiNG wrote:*   
> 
> I do have virtual/x11 x11-base/xorg-x11 in virtual. It still wants to install xfree, when i do emerge uUp world 
> 
> Try just emerging xorg-x11 first, then doing emerge -Up world
> ...

 

i did emerge xorg-x11 couple of days ago and worked fine. Now when i do emerge -uU world it wants to install xfree, this is after an emerge sync.

----------

## newbie_100

well i had the same problem but i think that if you dont use the -D option with emerge its fine...

----------

## raylpc

 *javock wrote:*   

>  *credmp wrote:*   The Block means that the package (xorg-x11) can not be installed with XFree and that you have to remove it first.... it does not mean that it will install XFree. 
> 
> Hey there, I figure this has been answered before, but today I have a headache and don't want to read anymore... but my enthusiasm hasn't left me 
> 
> So here it goes. From what you said, and I even haven't tried but blindly trust, X11 and xorg block each other... So if I want to test xorg, but dont want to spend the ours of reverting to X11, is there a SAFE way to test xorg and, if anything goes wrong return to my previous config?
> ...

 

There's a safe way:

1. cp -a /etc ~/etc

2. quickpkg xfree

Now, you will have both the /etc and xfree binary package backed up. Ready... GO!

----------

## javock

 *raylpc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> There's a safe way:
> 
> 1. cp -a /etc ~/etc
> ...

 

Thanks...

Gonna try that!

----------

## MasterX

 *tcs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Let's start removing that deprecated xfree thing  (you made a backup of your data!!!)

 

Maybe this is a stupid question, but what data do I need to backup? Are they related to X11 or to personal data?

Thanks

----------

## TecHunter

successfully emerged xorg-x11  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

thanks for the great howto

----------

## Insanity5902

Yeah I got it too, I had some trouble with the config, some of the oddball stuff I had in mine doens't convert over.  Oh well, xorg is going and urnning great.

----------

## wzzrd

 *squallbsr wrote:*   

> Anybody using Japanese fonts?  Anybody know if changing to xorg will mess up the fonts and font rendering stuff for hiragana and such...

 

Err... No, it doesn't. Must be something with your install, since I have no problems at all.

----------

## e-nigma

I've not quite understood the difference between XFree and Xorg. What will it actually change for me if I switch to XOrg

----------

## crazedmodder

 *e-nigma wrote:*   

> I've not quite understood the difference between XFree and Xorg. What will it actually change for me if I switch to XOrg

 

Nothing really big that I know of, xorg is pretty much the same thing as xfree with basic changes in code and fonts.  Probably the biggest reason I'm switching to Xorg is because there won't be anymore xfree updates in portage, unless they change the license.  So for now, it's a question of convinience/simplicity for me.  Also wanted to try something new.

 *MootaKiNG wrote:*   

> OK its weird.
> 
> I installed xorg last night. it was fine.
> 
> Today i read this thread and then do "emerge sync" then do "emerge -uUDp world". And see that it wants to install xfree.
> ...

 

Try injecting it:

 *tcs wrote:*   

> Additional things:
> 
> When updating ati-drivers portage wants xfree, I just injected it by typing
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

Only after you unmerge xfree though.  It works for me  :Smile: 

Thanks for the how-to, nothing broke  :Wink: 

*Edit*

Oh ya, I was wondering, does xorg have true transparency?

----------

## MooktaKiNG

 *crazedmodder wrote:*   

>  *e-nigma wrote:*   I've not quite understood the difference between XFree and Xorg. What will it actually change for me if I switch to XOrg 
> 
> Nothing really big that I know of, xorg is pretty much the same thing as xfree with basic changes in code and fonts.  Probably the biggest reason I'm switching to Xorg is because there won't be anymore xfree updates in portage, unless they change the license.  So for now, it's a question of convinience/simplicity for me.  Also wanted to try something new.
> 
>  *MootaKiNG wrote:*   OK its weird.
> ...

 

I d2on't think there's a problem with my installtion. I thinks its a portage thing  :Smile: 

However i'm on no rush to get this working. I'll just wait for portage to be fixed, or whatever the solution is. and i'll try and put the solution to use the next time when i need to upgrade xorg-x11, which i think will be very soon.

----------

## aroben

 *crazedmodder wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oh ya, I was wondering, does xorg have true transparency?

 

Nope.  You can see the new features of Xorg in the Release Notes

-Adam

----------

## Malice

Can anyone confirm that xorg builds happily against 2.6 headers?

I switched to 2.6 (2.6.4 to be exact) headers in order to use NPTL, and I've read things in other threads that make me think I might have dramas building xorg.

----------

## Si

 *Malice wrote:*   

> Can anyone confirm that xorg builds happily against 2.6 headers?
> 
> I switched to 2.6 (2.6.4 to be exact) headers in order to use NPTL, and I've read things in other threads that make me think I might have dramas building xorg.

 

I'm running xorg x11 with kernel 2.6.5 right now. Although I currently have some issues with spacing between characters for some fonts.

----------

## Sastraxi

I've got 2.6.4. Here's what I did.

[code]emerge sync

emerge --unmerge xfree

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge xorg-x11

etc-update, -3, y, y, y, y... etc

cp /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 /etc/X11/xorg.conf

opengl-update xorg-x11

startx

And everything was exactly as it was before. However I did notice one thing different; "sans" is no longer linked to verdana (from corefonts), it's linked to arial or something. As such, you might notice a few changes in the fonts (which is easily remedied with the proper changes to Verdana).

----------

## shakti

now i really would like to atempt this but i have this problem preventing me...

----------

## Magistrat

Hey, thank you! I was wondering when and how this X change would take place, .. now i'll take a closer look on that  :Wink: 

----------

## Magistrat

ok. now i'm thru

first, for those who are curious what would happen if you stop xdm from an xterm in a logged in session :  err.. just don't do it.. i'll hopefully don't do it twice.

everything went fine. never used the x font server before .. every paths fixed in the configs, but forgot to copy my custom fonts to the new dirs in the first place. copying and restarting xfs fixed this. some apps in X are using different fonts now, but these are not really problems.

using the nvida-opengl-drivers are not troubleing either.

so, thanks again for the howto!

----------

## MooktaKiNG

One very important thing that people need to do is add "x11-base/xorg-x11 ~x86" to /etc/portage/package.keywords (create the folder if its doesn't exist).

Now when you do emerge -uU world, portage won't try to install xfree.

Thats the problem i had for days.

This solved it.

----------

## Noth

I keep getting 

(EE) Failed to load module "bitmap" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "pcidata" (module does not exist, 0)

Fatal server error:

Unable to load required base modules, Exiting...

I don't know what is causing. The wiki says to reinstall.  and I have,  4 times now, with different use and cflags. The compile seems to go well....

I found a /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a wich is what I belive it is talking about, and even did chmod 777 but it still doesn't work.

This is being down with kernel 2.6 with grsec, gcc 3.3.3, and nplt, -hardened, -pie, -fstack-protector. I also tried it without -pie. The logs don't have anything else of note.

any ideas?

----------

## Insanity5902

in your ocnfig file, you must have bitmap and pcidata Options set.

Just comment them out and you should be fine.

----------

## smith84594

 *Malice wrote:*   

> Can anyone confirm that xorg builds happily against 2.6 headers?
> 
> I switched to 2.6 (2.6.4 to be exact) headers in order to use NPTL, and I've read things in other threads that make me think I might have dramas building xorg.

 

I reinstalled the entire OS from scratch using 2.6.3-r2 headers and kernel.

I never even had to emerge xfree

No problems whatsoever

----------

## Noth

 *Insanity5902 wrote:*   

> in your ocnfig file, you must have bitmap and pcidata Options set.
> 
> Just comment them out and you should be fine.

 

No it does nothing. But I did manage to fix it. Apperently You can't have lines like this anymore :

RgbPath         "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

----------

## jmusits

When I installed xorg-x11 I noticed that it installed these other packages:

rpm2targz

utempter

xterm

Are these really necessary?  I don't use xterm, I use aterm and have no desire to create tar.gz files from rpms.  Is is safe to unmerge these?

Jason

----------

## MooktaKiNG

 *jmusits wrote:*   

> When I installed xorg-x11 I noticed that it installed these other packages:
> 
> rpm2targz
> 
> utempter
> ...

 

i think xterm is part of X server. It's always installed.

I think its trying to reinstall, to update to a newer version.

----------

## jmusits

I'm not so sure about that, as both ebuilds for xterm are masked right now.  Unless xterm is part of the xfree package and not included in the xorg-x11 package, then it would make sense to me that xterm needs to be emerged.

Jason

----------

## MooktaKiNG

still xterm isn't such bad thing.

Its very small.

 :Smile: 

----------

## Grimmier

anyone tried installing this when doing a fresh gentoo install? i mean no Xfree installed to begin with?

just curious on how you would configure everything, before i dive right in.

----------

## Sastraxi

I've got a small tip for FGLRX users. By default, you're stuck between a rock and a hard place as the ati opengl no longer provides libglx.a needed for hardware acceleration. However, xorg-x11 opengl does, yet does not provide the ati libraries.

Here's a dirty little hack:

```
$ su -

# cd /usr/lib/opengl

# cp ati/lib/* xorg-x11/lib

# opengl-update xorg-x11

# exit
```

Now, reload x.org and you will have hardware acceleration! (no "fbconfig not found" and no "GLX extension missing")! Yay!

----------

## regeya

The only oddities I ran into (which I fixed, mostly):

As a KDE user, and one who sometimes switches keymaps (hey, sometimes I need to use a Spanish keymap; it's rare, but sometimes I do   :Very Happy: ) kxkb was still trying to set the keybord model as "logiink" (Logitech Internet Navigator keyboard.)  As of xorg-x11, that should be "logicink".  Such a simple change, but it caused me to scratch my head.

That, and my mousetype is no longer properly detected by Protocol "Auto".  I found that if I specify "IMPS/2", though, everything works fine.

Since I don't have any exotic needs, everything seems to be fine now.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Grimmier

hrm I keep getting a segmentation fault

----------

## Insanity5902

Grimmier, post your error.

----------

## Grimmier

hrm ok it says 

```
s_triangle.c: In function 'affine_textured_triangle" :

s_triangle.c:574: internal compiler error: Illegal instruction

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

This bug is not reproduceable, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem

make[6]: *** [s_triangle.o] Error 1

make[6]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.7.0/work/xc/lib/GL/mesa/src/swrast'

make[5]: *** [all] Error 2

make[5]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.7.0/work/xc/lib/GL/mesa/src'

make[4]: *** [all] Error 2

make[4]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/prtage/xorg-x11-6.7.0/work/xc/lib/GL'

make[3]: *** [all] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.7.0/work/xc/lib'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.7.0/work/xc'

make[1]: *** [World] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.7.0/work/xc'

make: *** [World] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 635, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

----------

## viperlin

i'm going to try this in a bit  :Smile:  thanks for the tutorial.

----------

## AliceDiee

Successfully switched to x.org yesterday.

Only one hint:

emerge -u world still wanted to install xfree, because of an incorrect dependency in lineakd.

Just copy the ebuild into your portage_overlay and change the DEPEND-Section at the beginning of the file, so it matches:

```
[snip]

DEPEND="virtual/x11

        xosd? ( x11-libs/xosd )"

[snip]
```

I already wrote a bug-report.

hth

----------

## mr.twemlow

beginning of this forum, and everything seemed to turn out fine.  But then, after unmerging xfree and merging xorg I found that I have no startx command.  If I start /etc/init.d/xdm then the server starts up fine (and looks nice) but when I try to log in, I enter my username and pass, the screen blanks for a second and it takes me back to the log in.

Normally I start X by using the startx command.  But that doesn't seem to exist.  /usr/X11R6/bin/startx exists, but when I tried that it complained about "no such command as xauth."  I looked in the file and commented that part out, just to see what would happen. Then it says "no such command as xinit."

The only thing I can think of that would do this is that I only emerge xorg, not xterm (or its two dependencies--rpm2targz and utempter).  Am I going to need those?  Or whats up?

EDIT:  Sorry for the cut off at the top, it just says that I followed the instructions at... I'm doing this from links, and it might be messing up.

EDIT2:  Silly me!  I had updated something the same day and /etc/profile got removed.  That prevented me from seeing startx on tab completion.  Well... all's well now.

----------

## Grimmier

hrm ok so i recompiled my kernel and turned off registered memory support and things compiled fine. 

Yay!

----------

## NeighborhoodGullwings

I got xorg running just fine... after compiling, I had to change the font paths in the old config I copied from xfree and that was about it. It looks pretty much the same so far. 

Can't wait to see some of the freedesktop xserver merged in now  :Smile: 

----------

## MooktaKiNG

 *AliceDiee wrote:*   

> Successfully switched to x.org yesterday.
> 
> Only one hint:
> 
> emerge -u world still wanted to install xfree, because of an incorrect dependency in lineakd.
> ...

 

the solution isn't as complicated as that.

Its becuase xorg-x11 is still unstable.

Thats why it wants to install xfree becuase its the only stable app that satisfays virtual/x11

All you do is:

```

mkdir /etc/portage #if you haven't done already

echo "x11-base/xorg-x11 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

That should be it.

Now portage will know that you want to install unstable of xorg-x11, and therefore won't complain and try to install xfree.

----------

## MooktaKiNG

now that i think about it. That might be a different problem ^^  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

forgive my ignorance.

Anyway, that was one problem that keep me up a night or two  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fourhead

just for the ones who are not sure if they should switch or not: i unmerged xfree, just emerged xorg-x11, copied XF86Config to xorg.conf, edited he font paths and that was it. works perfectly, loads faster but i didn't notice any other improvements yet. i was about to set up a linux box for my father this wee and decided to go with xorg-x11 completely, this one also works perfectly. so i suggest everybody to give it a try to help xorg-x11 move from ~x86 to x86 as quick as possible  :Smile: 

tom

----------

## Noth

 *dagonarth wrote:*   

> I've got this error:
> 
> Symbol __glPointParameterfvARB_size from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!
> 
> Required symbol __glPointParameterfvARB_size from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a is unresolved!
> ...

 

Kill Xfree, emerge -C it. set opengl-update to xorg-x11 if thats the glx you want. I just got your error myself and I can reproduce it,  :Confused:  Seems if you have -pie in your USE flags it will compile but it will not work afterwards. So you will need to re-emerge while not having the pie active..

----------

## agnitio

Hi there!

I just felt like thanking everyone in this thread for helping me build up the courage to dare to make the switch  :Smile: 

Seems to me like font rendering is much more clear than in my old Xfree and it does seem a bit quicker. I love it!

----------

## huru

Also "switched" to x.org server. Or more like did fresh install (had to do it anyway after repartitioning and stuff) and never installed Xfree in first place. Working now without trouble with Nvidia drivers 1.0.5341 and kernel 2.6.5-gentoo-r1  :Smile:  Can't wait to get KDE and the rest compiled. 

Slightly offtopic, 2.6.5 kernel seems to boot up really quickly compared to 2.4.x, first time I was like wtf, is it broken and left some bootup procedures undone?  :Wink:  Also starting up X seems fast now. Then again I can't really tell since I'm stuck with twm atm  :Wink:  Only thing that troubles me is broken consoles after X starts (using framebuffer and not planning to disable it) and if I should switch to pure udev system or keep devfs.

----------

## pontifikas

This is crap!!

I cant make DRI to work.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

I have 2.6.5-r1.mm-sources, ATI RADEON 9100

I unmerged xfree and emerged xorg.

Everything done smoothly.No errors no nothing.

I then run xorgconfig and Everything configured(actually exactly the same as xfree).

opengl-update xorg-x11

I run startx and I get 150 FPS in glxgears.  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

I cannot even load fglrx.

XF86Config-4 is more powerfull than XF86Config.Does the same goes with xorg.conf?

I even reemerge ati-drivers(again no errors at all) and removed xorg.conf and again nothing.

I folloed instructions found in this forum(symlink xorg->xfree and the like) but again nothing.

Has anyone the same specifications that managed to get this working and how?

----------

## juppe22

I can't get nvidia-glx driver working..I think everything else works really nice, but not glx...any help??   :Sad: 

----------

## MooktaKiNG

 *pontifikas wrote:*   

> This is crap!!
> 
> I cant make DRI to work. 
> 
> I have 2.6.5-r1.mm-sources, ATI RADEON 9100
> ...

 

I think your supposed to use:

"opengl-update ati"

not xorg-x11, i don't think xorg-x11 gives DRI. you installed the ATI drivers and therefore using "ati" opengl, it will use DRI.

----------

## gungholady

 *huru wrote:*   

> Also "switched" to x.org server. Or more like did fresh install (had to do it anyway after repartitioning and stuff) and never installed Xfree in first place. Working now without trouble with Nvidia drivers 1.0.5341 and kernel 2.6.5-gentoo-r1  Can't wait to get KDE and the rest compiled. 

 

Where did you get the Nvidia drivers 1.0.5341? There is no ebuild for it.

----------

## juppe22

Thanks MooktaKiNG...I got my glx working...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MooktaKiNG

 *juppe22 wrote:*   

> Thanks MooktaKiNG...I got my glx working...  

 

lucky you!!!! my laptop has an IGP, its not supported yet, it is it, in cvs i think, but i have no idea how to install from their. anyway. its nice to see i'm still useful   :Cool: 

----------

## AliceDiee

 *gungholady wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Where did you get the Nvidia drivers 1.0.5341? There is no ebuild for it.

 

Here is the thread including the ebuild

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1008762&highlight=5341#1008762

----------

## pontifikas

 *MooktaKiNG wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I think your supposed to use:
> 
> "opengl-update ati"
> ...

 

Hold on a minute.Since xorg is a fork of xfree, and xfree provides DRI, xorg should also provide DRI.Even by using xorg(without ati-driver) I couldn't make DRI work.And Xfree gives me a decent DRI,though ,I have to admit ,insufficient for gaming(~1900FPS).

Now I swithced back to xfree.I'll wait for a new version of xorg I think.

----------

## ironyengine

The following:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [code]emerge sync
> 
> emerge --unmerge xfree
> ...

 

Worked splendidly for me as well, I have one slight font problem with Mozilla but that should be fixed shortly.  Thanks for the multiple guides and info all...

----------

## Dr Gonzo

Yeah.

X11R6.7 -- Always wanted to run the original X Window System.

Just goes to show, it doesn't pay (or not pay, in the open source world) to expect everybody to bow down to you just because you maintain a windowing system.  Or to write a license that's incompatible with the GPL and expect it to fly.  Eric Raymond should have some interesting things to say about this.

I got it up and running, relatively painlessly.  I don't think there's really any noticeable difference, even in games, but that's a damn good thing.  I think that the differences people are talking about are mainly due to the placebo effect.  We'll see new functionality soon, I would guess.

Have to say, it was a little easier to upgrade to X.Org on my laptop than on my Gentoo box -- Dropline Gnome on Slack included it this week.   :Smile: 

----------

## Hydraulix

Has anyone gotten this to work on the PPC platform? I can't wait to get rid of Xfree and try something new.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Red Sparrow

If you check my posts on the second page of this thread, you can read a little bit about how I got it working on PPC.  There's also at least one other person on the forums who got it working on PPC.

(- Steve -)

----------

## Lejban

 *MooktaKiNG wrote:*   

> One very important thing that people need to do is add "x11-base/xorg-x11 ~x86" to /etc/portage/package.keywords (create the folder if its doesn't exist).
> 
> Now when you do emerge -uU world, portage won't try to install xfree.
> 
> Thats the problem i had for days.
> ...

 

I understand why this above is nescesary, but after adding that I get this:

This is what I get now:

```
root@ex portage # emerge -pvUD world

>>> --upgradeonly implies --update... adding --update to options.

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "x11-terms/xterm" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- x11-terms/xterm-184 (masked by: ~keyword)

- x11-terms/xterm-179 (masked by: ~keyword)

!!! Problem with ebuild media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r1

!!! Possibly a DEPEND/*DEPEND problem.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

Now what?

Edit: emerge -pvU world works fine.

----------

## KenTI

got it working perfectly on a athlon xp 2000 desktop and a p4 2000 notebook, just emerge -C xfree and ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge xorg-x11, and then changed fonts.conf anf the font infos in xorg.conf

i notice no great difference on the notebook (i've got an ATI radeon but not yet using the ati-drivers) but on the athlon, with a nvidia card using just the nv driver (still got problems to get the nvidia module working on the 2.6.6-mm6 kernel..) it looks more smooth and faster

and about the backup, i used partimage to create a backup of my whole root partition before starting the upgrade

by the way i didn't expect to work so good at the first trial on both computers   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MooktaKiNG

 *Lejban wrote:*   

> I understand why this above is nescesary, but after adding that I get this:
> 
> This is what I get now:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yeh i get that error too. But i can't figure out why though. However, at least its not trying to emerge xfree every time i do an upgrade  :Wink: 

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , if anyone knows how to fix this let me know.

----------

## vonhelmet

W00tar!

Another pretty painless conversion.

I rebooted to get everything working right. I'm sure I could have done it without the reboot, but I was feeling lazy.

----------

## Clansman

i tried it today.

first on my work machine, and a few hours later at home. i was amazed at how well it worked! i though of CVS-hell and weeks of compilation... but no. just plain and simple

/etc/init.d/xdm stop

emerge unmerge xfree

emerge xorg-x11

etc-update

/etc/init.d/xdm start

[i missed a couple of lines... ati-drivers was reemerged and opengl-update ati was made, not forgetting the xfree inject technique (which should not be necessary)...]

but that's not the best... KDE takes about 1 fourth of the time it took to load than it took with xfree!!!! any ideas why?

it took around 4-5 seconds to load; now, with xorg, in about a second it is up and running! WHOAAAA!!!

i had differences in the font-renderings but nothing serious... just a bit ... different.

[]

----------

## GenKreton

Is there any real reason one should rush to switch to xorg? With the random assorted problems I was wondering if it was really a wise decision for the majority of users.

----------

## NeighborhoodGullwings

 *GenKreton wrote:*   

> Is there any real reason one should rush to switch to xorg? With the random assorted problems I was wondering if it was really a wise decision for the majority of users.

 Only if you want to try something "new". And unless something drastic happens, this will become the new "default" x-server (if it isn't already declared as such).

----------

## Trellph

If you have problems with libbitmap.a and/or libpcidata.a you need to do

```

hardened-gcc -r

```

and recompile it.

----------

## Noth

 *Trellph wrote:*   

> If you have problems with libbitmap.a and/or libpcidata.a you need to do
> 
> ```
> 
> hardened-gcc -r
> ...

 

If you have that wrapper. 

Hardened-gcc has been depreciated. USE flags are the new standerd. Try USE="-hardened -propolice -pic -pie" AND then put -fstack-protector in your cflags for hardened-gcc -a, and removing them for hardened-gcc -r.

----------

## Narada

The fact that X had a licence change and is now excluded by many distros including Gentoo and that there was no real convincing alternative really disheartened me.  I am now seriously considering switching entirely to MacOSX.  So far I am extremely pleased with what I see.  Look here for further information.  Apparently, both gentoo portage and XFree run on MacOSX.  Without a powerful and versatile X environment Linux is limited to the server domain.

----------

## Clansman

 *Narada wrote:*   

> The fact that X had a licence change and is now excluded by many distros including Gentoo and that there was no real convincing alternative really disheartened me.  I am now seriously considering switching entirely to MacOSX.  So far I am extremely pleased with what I see.  Look here for further information.  Apparently, both gentoo portage and XFree run on MacOSX.  Without a powerful and versatile X environment Linux is limited to the server domain.

 

let me disagree:

1. xorg is a convincing alternative. actually, xorg is not very different from xfree. the current xorg is a branch of the latest xfree code with the older licence, plus some extensive bug-fixing and a couple of new features. so, for now xorg is almost the same as xfree

2. i will not discuss your opinion or your decision to switch over to macosx

3. linux will not be "without a powerful and versatile X environment". if distributions remove xfree, xorg will replace. the future is very bright for xorg, as there are substantial optimizations in the code and some very relevant new features.

don't be dissapointed with the recent news. i think that in time, this is a big step in a better direction, while not breaking usability through app's incompatibilities.

[]

----------

## fernandotcl

Isn't there a way to set X.org in the virtuals file instead of having to inject XFree?

----------

## Insanity5902

yeah i had to go through and manaully change my virtual file, but it only works if the depend is virtual/x11 and not x11-base/xfree, 

If it is x11-base/xfree then you have to either inject xfree or edit the ebuild, I just do that later of the two and edit the ebuild.

----------

## Hydraulix

 *Jigglypuff wrote:*   

> If you check my posts on the second page of this thread, you can read a little bit about how I got it working on PPC.  There's also at least one other person on the forums who got it working on PPC.
> 
> (- Steve -)

 

Thanks. I have x.org installed. But I'm having some trouble with the config. 

Does anyone have a iBook dual USB config I can check out?

----------

## dberkholz

 *patroclo7 wrote:*   

> I have a radeon mobility IGP 320 (U1). With xfree, I had dri functioning only patching a xfree 4.3.99.16... I read  that many xfree long-term patches have been included in xorg. Does someone know if mine has been included too? As an alternative, do you know if there is a corresponding patch for xorg?
> 
> I'd like to switch, but enabling dri in xfree was such a nightmare that I do not want to risk to go back 

 

Not included.

----------

## dberkholz

 *El_Presidente_Pufferfish wrote:*   

> Does anybody else see the really ugly checkerboard background before your standard wallpaper/kdm starts?
> 
> i looked in the patch to fix it for xfree, and the change is already there(defaultserverargs="-br"), so i don't know how to get rid of it

 

The change is only there for startx. You'll need to edit the line your *dm calls X with to add -br, in the dm config file.

----------

## dberkholz

 *aroben wrote:*   

> Here's the deal with the xfree dependency (at least this is how I understand it):
> 
> x11-base/xorg-x11 wants to emerge x11-terms/xterm
> 
> x11-terms/xterm depends on virtual/x11 (basically, there needs to be some kind of X server installed for xterm to build)
> ...

 

Yes it's a bug, yes a patch exists, no it's not committed yet.

Try http://dev.gentoo.org/~jstubbs/patches/2.0.50-r6-empty-fakedb.patch

It allows to-be-merged packages to fulfill dependencies, but it doesn't work on virtuals. This means xterm should work, but ttf-bitstream-vera may need to be edited since it calls the virtual.

----------

## dberkholz

 *jmusits wrote:*   

> I'm not so sure about that, as both ebuilds for xterm are masked right now.  Unless xterm is part of the xfree package and not included in the xorg-x11 package, then it would make sense to me that xterm needs to be emerged.
> 
> Jason

 

Correct. It is part of xfree and we broke it out for xorg-x11.

----------

## dberkholz

 *tcs wrote:*   

> <UPDATED>
> 
> corrected /etc/X11/XF86Config and /etc/X11/xorg.conf, ikshaar mentioned this, thx 
> 
> ==================================================
> ...

 

Actually, all the config files should auto-update now.

My preferred way is:

Back up xfree install

```
quickpkg xfree
```

Build a binary package of xorg

```
emerge --buildpkg --nodeps xorg-x11
```

Get rid of xfree

```
emerge unmerge xfree
```

Install xorg

```
emerge --usepkg xorg-x11
```

Update your config files

```
etc-update
```

If you used xfree's OpenGL instead of ati-drivers or nvidia-glx,

```
opengl-update xorg-x11
```

Check out https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=163188 for a little more info.

----------

## mwab

I've emerged it and messed around with it a bit, but I can't get xfs to start.  It returns the following message:

```
start-stop-daemon: stat /usr/X11R6/bin/xfs: No such file or directory  [!!]
```

Obviously, xfs is not located there, but how do I change these settings?  Please note that I am new to gentoo and have never run X on this system.

----------

## Insanity5902

you don't (or can't?) use xfs with xorg-x11 it has it simulates it or something like that ... not sure on the details, just know it is not needed.

----------

## Erythro73

Which is the fastest... xorg or XFree? Whick is eating less memory?

----------

## viperlin

xorg is faster here.

and hopefully the ssh fix will be done soon, if it's not been fixed allready

----------

## GenKreton

I followed exactly what spyderous wrote and it was nearly flawless. I updated my kernel to love sources and uses their xorg wrapper as well. The only problem I had was fixing the Luxi font family. The solution was found in another thread.

----------

## tecknojunky

For those, like me, who end up with 3 gazillions of config files to update, I made this little script that will automatically update the remaining ._cfg????_* files in the $CONFIG_PROTECT folders.

Be sure to first manually diff crucial files (like xf86conf and such).

Maybe not the most efficient way to do it in terms of algorithm, but it does the job.  If you have a more elegant way, don't be shy.

```
#!/bin/sh

scan() {

        echo "Scanning files in $1 ..."

        for entry in `ls -A $1/`

        do

                if [ -d "$1/$entry" ]

                then scan $1/$entry

                elif [ "`echo $entry | sed '/\._cfg...._/!d' 2>/dev/null`" ]

                then

                        from=$1/$entry

                        to=$1/`echo $entry | sed 's/\._cfg...._//'`

                        echo "$from -> $to"

#                       mv -fv $from $to

                fi

        done

}

[ "$CONFIG_PROTECT" ] || exit

for CP in $CONFIG_PROTECT

do

        scan $CP

done

```

As it is, it will only print what it will do.  If you want the script to actually commit the moves, remove the second comment in it and rerun.

EDIT:

Ahem!  I meant, almost all remaining config files.  It seem not all protected folder are listed in $CONFIG_PROTECT, so it misses a few.  Rerun etc-update after you ran this script.

----------

## iswm

Having serious issues with fonts. They're freaking ugly in everything. Gaim, firefox, fluxbox, everything. I've done a bunch of searching and tried everything. I have a feeling my /etc/fonts/local.conf may be wrong:

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd">

<!-- /etc/fonts/local.conf file for local customizations -->

<fontconfig>

<!--

  Enable sub-pixel rendering

        <match target="font">

                <edit name="rgba" mode="assign"><const>rgb</const></edit>

                <dir>/usr/share/fonts/corefonts</dir>

        </match>

-->

</fontconfig>
```

I've made sure all the paths in my xorg.conf start with /usr/share/ and I've tried recaching them. I reemerged corefonts freetype and fontconfig.

Any ideas?

Edit:

D'oh, noticed a big flaw with my /etc/fonts/local.conf.

I currently have

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd">

<!-- /etc/fonts/local.conf file for local customizations -->

<dir>/usr/share/fonts/corefonts</dir>

<fontconfig>

<!--

  Enable sub-pixel rendering

        <match target="font">

                <edit name="rgba" mode="assign"><const>rgb</const></edit>

        </match>

-->

</fontconfig>
```

Still no go. Going to try <dir>/usr/share/fonts</dir> next.

Edit2:

<dir>/usr/share/fonts</dir> still brought no luck.

Edit3:

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd">

<!-- /etc/fonts/local.conf file for local customizations -->

<dir>/usr/local/share/fonts</dir>

<dir>/usr/share/fonts</dir>

<dir>/usr/share/fonts/corefonts</dir>

<dir>/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts</dir>

<fontconfig>

<!--

  Enable sub-pixel rendering

        <match target="font">

                <edit name="rgba" mode="assign"><const>rgb</const></edit>

        </match>

-->

</fontconfig>
```

No good.

----------

## dberkholz

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd">

<!-- /etc/fonts/local.conf file for local customizations -->

<fontconfig>

<!--

  Enable sub-pixel rendering

        <match target="font">

                <edit name="rgba" mode="assign"><const>rgb</const></edit>

        </match>

-->

                <dir>/usr/share/fonts/corefonts</dir>

</fontconfig>
```

Within the fontconfig tag, outside of everything else.

----------

## col

I fixed mine using something like this :

rm -rf /etc/fonts

emerge fontconfig

emerge corefonts

emerge sharefonts

emerge freefonts

rc-update add xfs default

/etc/init.d/xfs start

in your xorg.conf comment out all the fontpath lines and tell it to use xfs like:

 FontPath "unix/:-1"

startx

----------

## iswm

 *spyderous wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0"?>
> 
> ...

 

Tried that, still didn't seem to do anything.

 *col wrote:*   

> I fixed mine using something like this :
> 
> rm -rf /etc/fonts
> 
> emerge fontconfig
> ...

 

Gave that a shot, still didn't fix it.

This is horribly frustrating.

----------

## col

 *iswm wrote:*   

>  *spyderous wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0"?>
> 
> ...

 

are you sure you did the  rm -rf /etc/fonts ? are there any errors when you start xfs or run fontconfig ?

----------

## iswm

 *col wrote:*   

>  *iswm wrote:*    *spyderous wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0"?>
> 
> ...

 

I did rm -rf /etc/fonts, and I get no errors when I start xfs. However, I'm not sure what you mean by run fontconfig.

Edit:

I hate to say this, but if I can't get these fonts looking like normal within the next day or so, I'm just going to switch back. I just can't stand these fonts, and I'm getting to almost record frustration levels. I've read ever thread I can find relating to font issues and NOTHING has fixed my problem. I'd rather take the near deprecated XFree over the as of now, unreadable, headache causing, stress raising Xorg.

Sorry, but I had to vent. This is seriously annoying the hell out of me. Thanks to everyone who has helped so far.

----------

## kurifu

I love it! It worned well, and xorg-x11 is a beautifull system. My fonts look nicer, it runs noteabsy faster, and my usb mouse no longers hangs when the system loads until I move it for a few seconds...

I wish I had of changed sooner

----------

## Boris27

Anyone have problems with movies? Both mplayer and Kaffeine (or other Xine players) don't show video!

----------

## Grrliegeek

iswm - have you tried the X font deuglification howto?

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/FDU/

It was written for xfree86 so you will have to make minor adjustments to allow for x.org's file paths.

----------

## iswm

 *Grrliegeek wrote:*   

> iswm - have you tried the X font deuglification howto?
> 
> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/FDU/
> 
> It was written for xfree86 so you will have to make minor adjustments to allow for x.org's file paths.

 

No go...

/me sighs and reemerges XFree.

I guess xorg is just going to have to wait. I suppose I'll try again when it's marked as stable on x86.

Edit:

Switched back to xfree, and my fonts are still messed up. Don't really know what to do now, but there are many things now that I simply can't read because of these fonts. If I can't fix this issue soon, I'm either going to have to reinstall or go back to Windows... Oh dear god, this sucks.

----------

## G-Style

What is the difference between x.org and xfree

----------

## og-phantom

for some reason xorg doesn't like the ATI glx driver being used on startup... I would get the "glx unavailable...blahblah" if I don't do this;

before starting x;

opengl-update xorg-x11

start x

in a terminal;

opengl-update ati

then I can play UT2004 or any other game. with just the opengl-update xorg-x11, UT2004 refuses to run.  I can only use glxgears (yea!) or anyother windowed basic opengl app.  Also, after using the above fix, fgl_glxgears works, whereas before (with just the xorg-x11 glx) it wouldn't run (couldn't get fbconfig error).  I guess this is just a quirk of the new fork.  Xorg-X11 seems a tad faster than the XFree86 fork.  Hope this helps anyone with a Radeon...

----------

## og-phantom

 *Boris27 wrote:*   

> Anyone have problems with movies? Both mplayer and Kaffeine (or other Xine players) don't show video!

 

hmmm...working ok over here...just tested it with "Resident Evil"   :Very Happy:  ... Both Xine and Mplayer showed video fine.

----------

## Dinini

 *G-Style wrote:*   

> What is the difference between x.org and xfree

 

Initially it was simply a branch that happened due to the change in license for XFree86.  It's since grown to be much more.

http://freedesktop.org/~xorg/X11R6.7.0/doc/RELNOTES3.html#4 lists the feature enhancements that have happened since the branch took place.

----------

## mulicheng

 *patroclo7 wrote:*   

> I have a radeon mobility IGP 320 (U1). With xfree, I had dri functioning only patching a xfree 4.3.99.16... I read  that many xfree long-term patches have been included in xorg. Does someone know if mine has been included too? As an alternative, do you know if there is a corresponding patch for xorg?
> 
> I'd like to switch, but enabling dri in xfree was such a nightmare that I do not want to risk to go back 

 

I also have the Radeon mobility IGP 320 My Gentoo Laptop

I patched xorg-x11 with the latest patch for the xfree 4.4.0:

Patch Here

That patch applied and then I emerged xorg-x11 ok.

Here is the catch though.  After patching xorg-x11, I couldn't build the kernel module (radeon.ko) like I did with 4.3.99.16.  (I hacked it to compile-It would insmod ok but DRI didn't work).  So.. I used the kernel module I was using before and walla.. it works.  

Because I can't build a new .ko with the xorg-x11 sources I'm stuck using the 2.6.4 kernel until I learn more about the problem and find a solution that was intended for xorg-x11 I guess.

----------

## gentooalex

I did an emerge xorg but it is hanging on :

```

 * Switching to ati OpenGL interface...

 

```

I don't know if i should try to remerge it or if it just takes more than 15 minutes to switch to the ati opengl interface?

----------

## gentooalex

Ok, I just killed that and did emerge -uD xorg and it said :

```

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-base/opengl-update-1.7" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- x11-base/opengl-update-1.7 (masked by: ~keyword)

- x11-base/opengl-update-1.7.1 (masked by: ~keyword)

!!!    (dependency required by "x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0" [ebuild])

 

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

root@localhost alex # emerge -uD xorg-x11

Calculating dependencies -

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "x11-terms/xterm" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

```

So I added 

```
opengl-update ~x86

x11-terms/xterm ~x86

```

to /etc/portage/package.keywords, but i get this error:

```

configure: error: Unable to successfully link Athena library (-lXaw3d) with test program

 

!!! ERROR: x11-terms/xterm-191 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 365, Exitcode 1

!!! econf failed
```

Oh yeah, opengl-update ati still hangs, even when i do it manually.

----------

## Lejban

Had the same prob when updating today... You did the right thing... try this in your /etc/portage/package.keywords instead:

```

x11-base/xorg-x11 ~x86

<=x11-terms/xterm-184 ~x86

opengl-update ~x86

```

----------

## gentooalex

 *Lejban wrote:*   

> Had the same prob when updating today... You did the right thing... try this in your /etc/portage/package.keywords instead:
> 
> ```
> 
> x11-base/xorg-x11 ~x86
> ...

 

That works. Also, i did that "dirty little hack" that Sastraxi mentioned, and 3d acceleration now works.

----------

## 2sheds

 *iswm wrote:*   

>  *col wrote:*    *iswm wrote:*    *spyderous wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0"?>
> 
> ...

 

Have u got the truetype USE flag set in /etc/make.conf ? I set this and my Firefox fonts magically improved...

If u check the ebuild for XFree (or xorg) ffom 4.3 on u wil  see..

```
### SAMPLE FROM EBUILD:

        if use truetype && use !bindist

        then

                einfo "Unpacking MS Core Fonts..."

                mkdir -p ${WORKDIR}/truetype; cd ${WORKDIR}/truetype

                for x in ${MS_COREFONTS}

                do

                        if [ -f ${DISTDIR}/${x} ]

                        then

                                einfo "  ${x/\.\/}..."

                                cabextract --lowercase ${DISTDIR}/${x} > /dev/null || die

                        fi

                done

                ebegin "Done unpacking Core Fonts"; eend 0

        fi

```

cheers

2sheds

----------

## ibrotha

 *aroben wrote:*   

> 
> 
> When you emerge -C xfree, this line is removed from /var/cache/edb/virtuals:
> 
> ```
> ...

  Sweet.. You saved my day with that one.. Thanks alot!

----------

## darksides

 *spyderous wrote:*   

>  *aroben wrote:*   Here's the deal with the xfree dependency (at least this is how I understand it):
> 
> x11-base/xorg-x11 wants to emerge x11-terms/xterm
> 
> x11-terms/xterm depends on virtual/x11 (basically, there needs to be some kind of X server installed for xterm to build)
> ...

 

YEP, this worked for me very well. Now only xorg is required by xterm & ati-drivers.

TNX TNX  :Smile: 

----------

## Antimatter

i followed this tip/trick and also the doc on the gentoo website and my translation from xfree to xorg went almost painless, other than little bit of recompiling for a few cl utilies so i could access internet in down time, and fact that my aterm is still broken things seems to be working fine, i also switched to ati drivers and it still worked just fine got a little bit faster glxgear score to boot so its good.

other than some clean up and stuff i would say my tranlation was mostly painless  :Smile:  great tip

and another bonus, i just copied my orginal XFree86-4 conf and bam all of my fonts worked correctly, i screwed up somehow a while ago so half of my themes had null for fonts and or was greatly screwed up fonts, i just load up xorg and bam all of my themes were working again.   :Cool:  that's very cool  :Smile: 

anyway just few cleanup to go and i'll be on my merry way.

----------

## robfish

Well the migration to xorg was painless for me too.

This is what I did:-

etc-update (to ensure that any updates after migration would be just for xorg)

emerge f xorg-x11

cp /etc/X11/XF86Config /home/robert/	(just in case)

quickpkg x11-base/xfree	(just in case)

/etc/init.d/xdm stop

emerge unmerge p xfree

emerge unmerge xfree

emerge p xorg-x11

emerge xorg-x11

etc-update (I used 5 to auto merge the changes)

I notice now though, that I do not have a file /etc/X11/xorg.conf (even though everything seems to work). Do I still need to

copy /etc/X11/XF86Config to /etc/X11/xorg.conf or just leave as is?

Well I decided to try /play.

copied XF86Config to xorg.conf

then

renamed XF86Config to XF86Config.b4xorg

and everything still works.

----------

## [dk]neo2k

Great guide, thanks m8, really helped me.

----------

## kLUMSY bOT

sorry. im such a noob. exactly what do i need to edit?

 *Quote:*   

> edited FontPaths in this configuration
> 
> edited directories in /etc/fonts/fonts.conf 

 

----------

## flybynite

 *robfish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (snip)
> 
> emerge unmerge p xfree
> ...

 

A really great tip I've seen is to use -a (ask) instead of -p, then you don't have to wait for portage to recompute the dep's.

 *robfish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I notice now though, that I do not have a file /etc/X11/xorg.conf (even though everything seems to work). Do I still need to
> 
> copy /etc/X11/XF86Config to /etc/X11/xorg.conf or just leave as is?
> ...

 

xorg will use the XF86Config if xorg.conf doesn't exist.  Go ahead and rename your XF86Config to xorg.conf to complete the changeover.

----------

## Phlogiston

Well I decided to try /play.

copied XF86Config to xorg.conf

then

renamed XF86Config to XF86Config.b4xorg

and everything still works.[/quote]

hmm I'll try that out, but the last time I emerged xorg I had some bad problems with my fonts and antialiasing. So do you have still no troubles?

----------

## robfish

Still working fine here.

----------

## davecs

I tried the switch today. I thought it might be necessary to make the break into xorg because I was reading about some of the plans in the British mag "Linux Format" and it seems that some of the eye-candy in KDE depends on kludges and work-arounds, with transparency and partial screen repairs being built into xorg (6.8 and 7) KDE and Gnome may insists on xorg in future.

Anyway I just did CTRL-ALT-F1 into a terminal, then ran:

killall kdm

emerge -C xfree

emerge xorg-x11

etc-update (selected option -5)

kdm

and all worked well. I had to copy some manually installed mouse-cursor files over from an xfree directory to an xorg directory, and rename the XF86Config file to xorg.conf, but that was it. Very easy and painless, and the nVidia driver still works with no messing.

Can't tell at this time if it's quicker or not, but that was not my major reason for the change, as explained above. Expect it will be quicker in the long term when all the promised improvements have been added!

----------

## jonaswidarsson

I was FORCED to try xorg today.

I downloaded the ut2004 demo this morning just for kicks since I haven't seen any 3d game in linux ever before.

I tried some opengl settings cause UT was so laggy (~10 fps)

But that's off topic.

Then I rebooted and my xfree was gone fishing... I reemerged modules, quadro checked configs and upgraded kernel and started pulling my hair, because I need it at work tomorrow.

Then I finally gave up and got into Xfree in vesa mode. I read the first lines of this howto and thought:

- Well, if it doesn't work, I'll keep trying 'til it does.

So I logged out of X and

emerge -C xfree

emerge xorg-x11   <<< took 85 minutes on my 2.6 GHz P4 Laptop w 1,5 GB Ram

etc-update

xorgconfig

And I was set!

The only thing I changed after that was to add

   Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

to my mouse setup.

It took me about three hours including the first impulse to do it, and it is absolutely awesome!

Two things. It feels a lot faster!

Other thing, I have set my keyboard delay to 250 ms and the repetition to 50 characters/s, and it gave me no trouble at all as far as I can see. I won't rejoice just yet but it seems that this issue was solved by installing xorg-x11-6.8.0-r1. Wonderful feeling!

/Jonas

----------

## kung.foo

Had some hassle, because the latest ebuild for xfree borked awfully and screwed up my entire installation (nothing graphical running anymore  :Smile: ).

So I decided to screw up xfree and emerged xorg, which works by now.

I had to retailor some lines in my old XF86Config to make it run on xorg, but now everything works as good as new (asamof it is new...).

It also seems to bee a bit more lightweight, afaict.

Great howto

----------

